# التيفلون ولا التيفال



## eng.joOo (2 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته




​انا عندى سؤال ومحتاج إجابة واضحة وقاطعة لأنى مش لاقى حاجة ومش عارف أوصل لحاجة
أيه هو التيفلون وأيه هو التيفال وأيه الفرق بينهم ولا هما نفس المادة؟؟؟؟
وما علاقتهم بالمركب بولى تيترا فلوروا إيثيلين ptfe

وياريت الخصائص بتاعة ال ptfe ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيد بن سعد (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مش عارف والله


----------



## eng.joOo (2 أكتوبر 2012)

سيد بن سعد قال:


> مش عارف والله



شكرا ع ردك بس أنا محتاج إجابة ضرورى


----------



## محمد الاكرم (4 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام
Téflon - Wikipédia
Physical Properties of PTFE & Filled PTFE Compositions
http://www.bearingworks.com/content_files/pdf/retainers/PTFE datasheet.pdf
Good Quality Ptfe Teflon Film on sale - we are China Ptfe Teflon Film supplier providing good quality Ptfe Teflon Film for global Ptfe Teflon Film market!
وفقكم الله


----------



## eng.joOo (14 أكتوبر 2012)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> Téflon - Wikipédia
> Physical Properties of PTFE & Filled PTFE Compositions
> http://www.bearingworks.com/content_files/pdf/retainers/PTFE datasheet.pdf
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا


----------

